# duda sobre forma de coneccion en mi sistema de audio para el auto



## el14neo (Jun 17, 2010)

hola muchachos del foro la verdad que es mi primer post les pido disculpas si lo hago mal. 
__________________________________________
bueno les paso a comentar lo que quiero hacer, me compre 2 parlantes 
pionner de 10" serie champions ( 300 watts rms ) son doble bobinas y cada bobina de de 4 ohmm
tambien me compre una potencia power pack pm-4658 es de 2600 watts pico
y tambien tengo un twister pero no me acuerdo de cuantos watts solo se que es de 8 ohmm de impedancia.

mi problema en cuestion es la coneccion, como tengo que hacerla....

estos son los datos que concegui de mi potencia:
4 channel mosfet power amplifier
2 ohm stable & tri-mode connection possible
thermal/short-circuit/overloading protection
max power: 2600w 
dimensions (lxwxh): 375x250x62mm 

datos de los pionner 10" doble bobinas (4 ohm c/bobina):
potencia max: 1200 w
potencia nominal: 350 w
cono de impp renforzado de fibras entretejidas de basalto/carbon para bajos mas naturales
rodeado radialmente de rollo ancho con 3 capas de fibras entretejidas
bobina de voz larga de 4 capas de cobre
bobina de voz con capa de tela de vidrio cubierta de resina de fenol
yugo de palo extendido y ventilado
iman de masa doble (74oz) de alta potencia para mas fuerza magnetica y musica mas potente y precisa
cesta moldeada con cobertura de iman
terminales unipolares, plateados de compresion integrados
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bueno eso son todos los datos que tengo y que se me ocurren... si necesitan mas me los piden....
pd: lo que necesito es saver cual es la mejor forma de conectar todo para que suene bien, me explique? jaja creo que me maree
Nota: el primer post lo hice mal en la zona equibocada en mayusculas hice todo mal perdon a los mod.... mil disculpas.


----------

